# Lamb watch x2



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

We have at least two sheep already making bags! One is due any day now! This is a true miracle! These sheep have been through a dog attack and one is permanently injured. We didn't think these two would ever breed because of the trauma. Little Bow Peep (she got her name from the shape of her neck) is appears to be due sooner. The ram is black so maybe we can get some color! Bow is the obvious one to the right. I don't have a recent pic of the other.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Just in time to be named "Merry" and "Christmas" !

Hope all goes well


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww good luck!  They are so cute.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

Thank you! It would me so cute if one lambed on Christmas! Lol


----------



## horsesaremylife20 (Dec 15, 2016)

How adorable!! Hope everything goes smooth


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

The girls tonight. The first two are of Bow, the third is Horse-Neck (her neck looked more like a horse than a sheep after the dog attack and the description stuck as a name).


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I believe her stomach has dropped. Her bag is really big also.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

How fun! We breed boers, so any type of lambing/kidding watch is always fun to follow! Fingers crossed for smooth deliveries.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

What I love about lambs is they start playing younger and play longer than goats. Our 2 year olds still run and play lol. These pics are from last night. Apparently they didn't upload


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I keep expecting little lambie pics, when you post but my money is still on Christmas lambs


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

No Christmas babies lol. Maybe by New Years


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My goodness look at that tummy! I hope they get here soon


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

She is just so tubby lol, I'm wanting a single ewe lamb, preferably colored lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahhh I hope they come soon!!


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

Still no babies (as of right now), but her bag is MASSIVE!! If she doesn't lamb soon she'll be squirting milk as she walks ? Lol


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

If sheep follow the same rules as goats, she should be lambing very soon!! Good luck!


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

None of our wool sheeps bags got this big till after lambing triplets. None of the hair sheep have gotten this big ever.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

SHE LAMBED!!! It's a MASSIVE boy lol! He is all white except for a small spot right about his shoulder. My dad is calling him "knee high" because he really is knee high


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

He's just precious lol. Hims sleepy too lol


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

What a cutie!

I'm glad he is doing well; I hope mom is also doing well after birthing such a big baby!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

AWWW congrats!!!! He is SO cute and adorable. So fluffy omg. <3


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

Momma and baby are doing well, she is eating hay and got a big drink of water. They are in the barn till he can keep up with the others, which should be tomorrow lol.


----------

